# John Christ



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

On a lark, I decided to check up and find out what has been going on with the former memebers of *Danzig;* Chuck Biscuits, Erie Von and especially John Christ. Interestingly enough, I didn't realize that Erie had two solo efforts (_Uneasy Listening, Blood & Body_) and John has one entitled _Flesh Caffeine._ Couldn't get anything on Chuck except that stint he had with *Social Distortion.*

Over on John's site, it has MP3 samples that you can check out of the album. This stuff is old, and there's no telling what they all have been up to since. This CD seems like it's worth the cash, and I may pick it up. It sounds nothing like what he did with *Danzig,* but has more of a classic rock/blues feel, somewhat reminicent of the stuff Jake E. Lee did with *Badlands.* (R.I.P. Ray Gillen) Anyhow, check it all out here: http//www.johnchrist.com/


----------

